# show off your houses, please!



## lilylily (Jan 15, 2014)

hey everyone,

i'm a little bit in a need of help right now.

i'm currently building my second house in ac:nl and have basic ideas for room themes but not really a vision of how to place things. therefore i'm looking for interesting decoration ideas and furniture placement inspiration. 

so, how do you guys live? which rooms are you especially proud of? 

please lemme see it~



(i hope there isn't a thread like this, i've been looking for ten pages in and haven't found one. if i missed it, i'm sorry.)


----------



## beffa (Jan 15, 2014)

i'm really proud of every room in my house with the exception of the upstairs

if you wanna take a look around my dc is 6900-2336-7132 ~
i'd take screenshots but :| i have all the rooms so ;-;

i think i updated it the other day so excuse the state of my town it's the house on the left


----------



## lilylily (Jan 16, 2014)

(sorry for the late reply, i just checked this thread now.  )

dream addresses are just as fine - whatever gets me some inspiration 

i tried to visit your dream town but it couldn't be found?  it seems like there's something wrong with the address...


----------



## Byngo (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll post my home. I recently finished it! <3



Spoiler: Kitchen/Dining room














Spoiler: Living room













Spoiler: Utility room













Spoiler: Bathroom













Spoiler: Bedroom













Spoiler: Basement











As you can see, most of my house follows what an actual home would look like, however, the basement is the room I decided to have a lot of fun with! c:

My DA is in my signature if you would like to get better views of the room yourself. c:


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 16, 2014)

Alrighty. This is my home.

Main room. Kitchen/living room area.





Bathroom. My favorite room.





My bedroom. Still working on it.





Basement. I just use this room for storage.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

Miss Renee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


wow so organized @.@

Here's the only room I'm proud of lol

exterior:




Guest room? idk lol


----------



## lilylily (Jan 16, 2014)

thank you both so much <3

@lunatic:
i'm in love with your kitchen!  i'll be going less for a realistic approach in my second house but the placement of things is really interesting, so i'll probably copy some of that, if you don't mind.
the thing i love most about your living room is that it looks so clean and minimalistic, yet really comfy. also love the placing of the two globes next to each other, really good idea. 
and i'm sooo jealous of your basement, holy ****ing ****. I WANT THAT WALLPAPER. and an azalea stool. your basement basically looks like what i'm trying to turn my second house's main room into, so it's great inspiration to me 

@Miss Renee: 
your bathroom looks really cute. especially love the magazine rack next to the toilet, that really cracked me up  what's that blue thingie on the table called? 
your bedroom looks good! <3 i especially love the (remade?) teddy. since you said you were working on it - what do you want to change?


----------



## TeeTee (Jan 16, 2014)

I am very proud of my houses. I'm especially proud of my mayor house. You can visit my mayor house in my dream address (attached to my signature).


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 16, 2014)

I have pretty interesting houses since they are not what you normally see in ACNL. Dream address in signature.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 16, 2014)

lilylily said:


> @Miss Renee:
> your bathroom looks really cute. especially love the magazine rack next to the toilet, that really cracked me up  what's that blue thingie on the table called?
> your bedroom looks good! <3 i especially love the (remade?) teddy. since you said you were working on it - what do you want to change?



The blue lamp in the bathroom is the lotus lamp refurbished.
As for my bedroom, I don't really know what to change. It just does not look quite right yet.


----------



## nacy (Jan 16, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I'll post my home. I recently finished it! <3



i usually don't like houses that make each of the rooms an actual theme in a house but this is really cute. it's all cohesive in theme and simple and i wouldn't furnish like this but i'm definitely a huge fan.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 16, 2014)

nacy said:


> i usually don't like houses that make each of the rooms an actual theme in a house but this is really cute. it's all cohesive in theme and simple and i wouldn't furnish like this but i'm definitely a huge fan.



Thanks! <3



lilylily said:


> @lunatic:
> i'm in love with your kitchen!  i'll be going less for a realistic approach in my second house but the placement of things is really interesting, so i'll probably copy some of that, if you don't mind.
> the thing i love most about your living room is that it looks so clean and minimalistic, yet really comfy. also love the placing of the two globes next to each other, really good idea.
> and i'm sooo jealous of your basement, holy ****ing ****. I WANT THAT WALLPAPER. and an azalea stool. your basement basically looks like what i'm trying to turn my second house's main room into, so it's great inspiration to me



Thanks and you're welcome! c:


----------



## lilylily (Jan 16, 2014)

@TeeTee:
you don't seem to have a signature.

@Flyfell:
i went with high expectations into this one - and wasn't disappointed! first of all - your town looks great. the paths, the flowers, the placing of everything. i wandered around, picked up all the presents you laid out for dream visitors and just really enjoyed being there. it's ****ing beautiful. 
may i ask a question, as a noob - how do you get the soap bubbles? i loved those.
(on top of that, avery was there and that's always a plus in my book )
lydia's house:
i love the idea of decorating the way to her house with corals. i've only put seashells and corals on the beach, now i see how great the can look in a town and will definitely incorporate this in my town's deco. 
the main room of her house seems kind of cold but once i looked around the other rooms i understood why and have to say - nailed it! i especially love the spa room on the first floor. you really worked the hell out of room dividers, i like that.
flyfell's house:
i love the kitchen/restaurant! *swoon* (i need those ceramic hot pots in my life *shakes fist at t&t*)
i like the supermarket but it does seem kind of a wip... why is there a turkey on one of the counters?  i didn't get it, i'm sorry.
but the caf? is SMASHING. what furniture did you use behind the counter, if you don't mind me asking? (the one you placed the toaster on, for example)
marco's house:
let me say this first: i'm a collector. therefore i cram as much stuff as possible into one room and it generally ends up looking like a complete mess. marco seems to do the same, without the mess. i definitely took some notes on how to place a lot of stuff into a singe room - with style. 
i was just a little sad that i couldn't visit two rooms were blocked  but i guess they're blocked for a reason.


----------



## nacy (Jan 16, 2014)

i'm too lazy to properly transfer stuff from my sd card, sorry. my house is weird as hell, here are my two fav rooms. i maxed out the main room but i like keeping all the side rooms at the second expansion


----------



## lilylily (Jan 16, 2014)

Miss Renee said:


> The blue lamp in the bathroom is the lotus lamp refurbished.
> As for my bedroom, I don't really know what to change. It just does not look quite right yet.



ah YES! i knew i had seen it before, i just didn't remember its name. thank you <3 *goes to reorder*
i really get you on that feeling, had it with my rococo-furnished room for the longest time... i still don't know what to make of it, it's kind of okay-ish but still not quite right. i thought it would all come together once i got the set completed but eh... not. D: hence this thread.



Lunatic said:


> Thanks and you're welcome! c:


no, thank YOU for showing me your house! you gave me really great ideas


----------



## TeeTee (Jan 16, 2014)

Oppps, I was in a hurry and forgot to check. Here's my dream address: 5800-2153-8372
Other than Cherry's House... I suggest to check out Tete's top floor and Larri's left side room.


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

These houses are adorable, so jealous!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 16, 2014)

@nacy: 
weird houses = my favorite houses. 
i love the second picture you posted - everything goes hand in hand. i'm also glad to see someone uses the wheat fields in their homes, i thought i was the only one. (i just love that sound they make when you walk through them <3 can't even explain it properly.)
the first picture i'd like if it weren't for the egg series. the set-up and placement is great but man, do i hate eggs. i hate eggs with a passion. i'm sorry.


----------



## nacy (Jan 16, 2014)

lilylily said:


> @nacy:
> weird houses = my favorite houses.
> i love the second picture you posted - everything goes hand in hand. i'm also glad to see someone uses the wheat fields in their homes, i thought i was the only one. (i just love that sound they make when you walk through them <3 can't even explain it properly.)
> the first picture i'd like if it weren't for the egg series. the set-up and placement is great but man, do i hate eggs. i hate eggs with a passion. i'm sorry.



i have always loved the western themed items to death so when i got the western desert on my first saharah visit i knew it was fate. also i'm the exact opposite lmao i* love* eggs and i loved that set since i saw it and i love fruit items too and i like mixing weird things : -)


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 17, 2014)

Lazy for screenshot but you can visit my town via dream =D *code in signature* also I have my 2nd character too but now I want to decorate it look like a camp than actually pay for a actual house xD


----------



## Cudon (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't finished paying off the home loans, due to laziness but I do have one room complete. 
Not a big fan of realistic house themed rooms myself but surprisingly enough I've seen some good ones here.






Supposed to be some sort of Arcade x3 The pinball tables in the middle take alot of room, but eh. I'm satisfied


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 17, 2014)

My main house is set up like a house - living room, kitchen, bathroom, back garden, upstairs bedroom, basement guest room. My other three houses are a mall with a bridal shop, toy store, electronics store, gift shop, food court - a school with a library, lab, nurse's office and classrooms (regular, music class, astronomy class) - and a hotel with a lobby, guest rooms, a gym and a penthouse. Check them out if you'd like!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 17, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Oppps, I was in a hurry and forgot to check. Here's my dream address: 5800-2153-8372
> Other than Cherry's House... I suggest to check out Tete's top floor and Larri's left side room.



no problem, i was just a little confused  
i'm currently visiting via dream suite - your town looks SO great! <3 it's worth visiting just for the flowers and the paths, to be honest. i love the fairy tale theme you have going on, it's just ... ah, love. <3
all three houses gave me excellent ideas on how to place a lot of furniture in a way it doesn't look all cluttered and over the place. i absolutely love the way you combine things with each other and are able to make it look as if two sets were one. i'd move in with cherry in a heartbeat, to be honest. (and yes, i actually took notes.  )



nacy said:


> i have always loved the western themed items to death so when i got the western desert on my first saharah visit i knew it was fate. also i'm the exact opposite lmao i* love* eggs and i loved that set since i saw it and i love fruit items too and i like mixing weird things : -)



oh god, you're so lucky! my sahara gives me nothing but a headache... i've given up on her, girl has no style. 
the fruit items are too bright and colorful for my taste. maybe that's another reason why i don't like the egg series. ah, well. 



Dinomates said:


> I haven't finished paying off the home loans, due to laziness but I do have one room complete.
> Not a big fan of realistic house themed rooms myself but surprisingly enough I've seen some good ones here.
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not really a fan of realistic houses either... i mean, i live in a realistic house in real life, i don't need another one in-game 
your arcade looks great! i always have a problem with big furniture being too big but your solution is awesome. 

sn0wxyuki and tolisamarie, i'll visit your dream towns later  definitely sounds very interesting, i'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 17, 2014)

There is a thread like this, but it died so whatever (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?123529-Dream-Houses-post-pics-of-your-favorite-rooms!)

And, for me, I only have one WIP room. It's going to be hotel themed. My favorite area in the room is the only complete area:





And, as you walk into my house, there is a walkway of 2 Capricorn ornaments:





Yeah, It's not great yet. I'm working on it, i'm working on it.


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

I currently have three rooms that are complete/near complete.[SUP]*Upstairs Rococo-themed bedroom:*[/SUP]





Spoiler: Other angles











[SUP]*Main room, the cafe - still needs some finishing touches, wall decorations and I want to replace the potted plant with something.*[/SUP]





Spoiler: Other angles









[SUP]*My spa! New favorite room in the house. Right wing room.*[/SUP]





Spoiler: Other angles











To be fair I saw this idea of a minimalist-themed spa with the marble bathtub on a tumblr, so I can't really take credit for it. The original one is here: http://patrick-mayor-of-shamrock.tu...428/need-relax-have-a-nice-time-in-our-spa-in​
The other rooms I have in progress is a Sweets-themed kitchen, Gorgeous-themed lounge and a rec room of some sort in the basement. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> I'll post my home. I recently finished it! <3
> 
> As you can see, most of my house follows what an actual home would look like, however, the basement is the room I decided to have a lot of fun with! c:
> 
> My DA is in my signature if you would like to get better views of the room yourself. c:



I really love the simplicity/tidiness of your house.  I've Streetpassed far too many players that try to cram all their cool stuff in one room, and the end result is just not very pretty. I have that problem sometimes too, I buy a bunch of stuff designated for one room, then it's like playing Tetris as I try to fit everything in without it looking cluttered. ;_; Less is more sometimes, I guess.


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 17, 2014)

I have it to where each room is a set theme, and each corner (or side) of said room is its own thing. It's easier to show you than to explain... xD

*Main Room, Regal Themed Guest Area*



Spoiler



*Regal Bedroom Corner*
 

*Regal Back/Front Side*


*Regal Study*




*Back Room, Kitchen Eatery*



Spoiler



*Store Front*


*Grocery Corner*


*Diner*


*Kitchen*




*Top Room, Balloon Playground, Incomplete*



Spoiler







*Basement, Modern Study, Incomplete*



Spoiler






Both modern and balloon room are incomplete. I was thinking of adding more things in there from another set, like a lot of items from sweet series for balloon room (or some candy or toy machine). Modern would have some band-related instruments and scientific study items in there.


----------



## nacy (Jan 17, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> [SUP]*My spa! New favorite room in the house. Right wing room.*[/SUP]
> 
> View attachment 24337



oh my god dude. that is an incredible room


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

nacy said:


> oh my god dude. that is an incredible room



Thanks.  Fits so well with the song Stale Cupcakes too, I love it.


----------



## TeeTee (Jan 17, 2014)

lilylily said:


> no problem, i was just a little confused
> i'm currently visiting via dream suite - your town looks SO great! <3 it's worth visiting just for the flowers and the paths, to be honest. i love the fairy tale theme you have going on, it's just ... ah, love. <3
> all three houses gave me excellent ideas on how to place a lot of furniture in a way it doesn't look all cluttered and over the place. i absolutely love the way you combine things with each other and are able to make it look as if two sets were one. i'd move in with cherry in a heartbeat, to be honest. (and yes, i actually took notes.  )


Thank you and you are welcome to come live with Cherry. <3
Cherry's house took the longest time to decorate. The gold series alone is a pain to make. If I could do it over again, I would start saving up the ores on my mule accounts way before I obtained all the furniture. 
Also I am still trying to figure out what goes well with Sweet, Card, Ruby Polka-Dot, Sapphire Blue, Zodiac, Weeding Sets. They are just temporarily placed at their designated areas because I have no idea what to do with them. ;w;


----------



## Byngo (Jan 17, 2014)

Nerakil: o-o I love that spa room, especially those white violet screens! I didn't know you could refurbish those o:


----------



## trea (Jan 17, 2014)

This is my mayor's house. She only has 1 room because I like how small her house looks from the outside, so it is a bedroom/living room/kitchen all in one. I think I may re-do it soon though. Lately I have been working on my museum more than my houses (which is silly because no one can dream of them and only I see them!).


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Nerakil: o-o I love that spa room, especially those white violet screens! I didn't know you could refurbish those o:



Yup! I was surprised too, since I thought special/unorderable sets can't be customized, but I believe all of the Weeding day furniture can be refurbished, actually.  So you can have more fun with that basement if you want, haha.


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 17, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Yup! I was surprised too, since I thought special/unorderable sets can't be customized, but I believe all of the Weeding day furniture can be refurbished, actually.  So you can have more fun with that basement if you want, haha.


*makes mental note on this new-found information*

From now on, I am taking _everything_ to Re-tail and see what ze alpaca can do (forgets his name, lol).


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

Yen Quest said:


> *makes mental note on this new-found information*
> 
> From now on, I am taking _everything_ to Re-tail and see what ze alpaca can do (forgets his name, lol).



 Also, *this tumblr* is super helpful - shows you what furniture can be customized and gives a preview of what it'll look like after.


----------



## Ree (Jan 17, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I'll post my home. I recently finished it! <3
> 
> As you can see, most of my house follows what an actual home would look like, however, the basement is the room I decided to have a lot of fun with! c:
> 
> My DA is in my signature if you would like to get better views of the room yourself. c:



Your home is amazing. I absolutely adore the laundry room.


----------



## nacy (Jan 17, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Also, *this tumblr* is super helpful - shows you what furniture can be customized and gives a preview of what it'll look like after.



THANK YOU FOR THIS YOU'RE A SAINT


----------



## mob (Jan 17, 2014)

i love all my rooms tbh!













then i have the ice and mermaid set


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 17, 2014)

my house is fully expanded and I am proud of each room your welcome to check it out, my dream code is in my signature.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 18, 2014)

thank you all for contributing to this thread, you're all a great help <3

unfortunately, i didn't come around to do some more dream town visiting (life happened) but i'll do that this afternoon! 



JellyBeans said:


> There is a thread like this, but it died so whatever (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?123529-Dream-Houses-post-pics-of-your-favorite-rooms!)



oh fringe, i didn't see that one :c sorry. but since its dead i guess it's kinda okay-ish to have started a new one...? there's still great pictures in there, so thank you for linking it! 



JellyBeans said:


> And, as you walk into my house, there is a walkway of 2 Capricorn ornaments:



i really like that idea! i'd probably put two pots of flowers in front of the ornaments but other than that, it's a great idea. would you mind if i snatched that one for my garden?



Nerakil said:


> I currently have three rooms that are complete/near complete. (snip)




i love love love this, especially the spa! i never thought the minimalist furniture could look that good, to me it's kind of bland and boring... how wrong i was! 



Nerakil said:


> I've Streetpassed far too many players that try to cram all their cool stuff in one room, and the end result is just not very pretty.



that's my fear as well, to be honest :c i should probably put up a sign in the entrance hall: "i'm not a hoarder, i'm a COLLECTOR. kthxbye"

i'd love to see your kitchen, even if it's just a wip-pic  i'm a sucker for kitchens. 



Yen Quest said:


> *Main Room, Regal Themed Guest Area*
> View attachment 24370​




i love the placing of the piano, that's really smart. i usually cram it in some corner and well, it just looks like that. like i crammed it into the corner because i didn't know where else to put it. (i hate big furniture :c never know how to place it in a smart and pretty way.)

your kitchen is also pretty cool, love the "counter" you build with the salad buffet and the cake display.

i think the snack/popcorn machine would fit really well into the balloon room. or the toy dispenser (i don't know the correct english word, would have to look it up. hope you know what i mean.) or some balloons you get for a certain amount of street pass meets. 



TeeTee said:


> Thank you and you are welcome to come live with Cherry. <3
> Cherry's house took the longest time to decorate. The gold series alone is a pain to make. If I could do it over again, I would start saving up the ores on my mule accounts way before I obtained all the furniture.
> Also I am still trying to figure out what goes well with Sweet, Card, Ruby Polka-Dot, Sapphire Blue, Zodiac, Weeding Sets. They are just temporarily placed at their designated areas because I have no idea what to do with them. ;w;



thanks 
i still haven't made any gold furniture because i tend to forget i want to do it and sell the ore. *headdesk* i'm dumb.
i'm so envious of the room you have the zodiac set in, it's not even funny. it's basically all the furniture i have been looking for since forever in one room, including floor and wallpaper. i kind of hated you when i walked into that one  just kidding, of course.
the card-set is kind of tricky. maybe combine it with the weeding set and make an alice in wonderland-themed room? that's what i originally planned but i don't have enough parts of the weeding set (only have one sofa, one lamp and one room divider) so that plan's cancelled until further notice.
how long did it take you to get all the stuff together? i was so impressed by the sheer amount of things.



trea said:


> View attachment 24373
> 
> This is my mayor's house. She only has 1 room because I like how small her house looks from the outside, so it is a bedroom/living room/kitchen all in one. I think I may re-do it soon though. Lately I have been working on my museum more than my houses (which is silly because no one can dream of them and only I see them!).



that is SO CUTE. 
i never thought the sloppy/weeding set would work with each other but it actually does really good! i'm surprised. 



gamzee said:


> i love all my rooms tbh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i especially like the rococo/princess room as that's the style i'm currently going for. love the symmetry. (also, WHERE'S THAT DRESS FROM I NEED IT IN MY LIFE)
would you show the mermaid room? i'm currently planning on mixing some of the fish set and a couple of real fish in, but i don't know how to go about it yet.​


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 18, 2014)

aha I don't mind you stealing my idea ^_^ And I like a new thread - it's not dead so I can get more ideas!


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 18, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i love the placing of the piano, that's really smart. i usually cram it in some corner and well, it just looks like that. like i crammed it into the corner because i didn't know where else to put it. (i hate big furniture :c never know how to place it in a smart and pretty way.)
> 
> your kitchen is also pretty cool, love the "counter" you build with the salad buffet and the cake display.
> 
> i think the snack/popcorn machine would fit really well into the balloon room. or the toy dispenser (i don't know the correct english word, would have to look it up. hope you know what i mean.) or some balloons you get for a certain amount of street pass meets.


Thanks. I usually consider big items as the centerpiece of a room, particularly the main room since it has 4 doors around its walls. The side rooms wouldn't matter as much since it only has one entrance. It is also a habit of mine to decorate around the big items too, get some sort of symmetry in there.

I love my kitchen for that as well. I just needed something to block off the kitchen from the rest of the room, so I combine whatever set I came across (so long it falls under the same theme). 

I'll thought of adding the popcorn/toy-machine. It has the kind of bold-red that is kinda off from the balloon's light red. Those items work better with my piano in the kitchen though (maybe I'll get some sort of circus theme going in another room). But your idea with the street pass balloons are great! I wish I knew about adding it before obliverated my town. I'm sloooowly working my way back to my old house, but I'll definitely remember your idea (once I get there). xD


----------



## mob (Jan 18, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i especially like the rococo/princess room as that's the style i'm currently going for. love the symmetry. (also, WHERE'S THAT DRESS FROM I NEED IT IN MY LIFE)
> would you show the mermaid room? i'm currently planning on mixing some of the fish set and a couple of real fish in, but i don't know how to go about it yet.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 18, 2014)

I had Nana at some point and her room was a mix of mermaid,alpine and minimalist sets. Looked amazing.


----------



## TeeTee (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooo Alice in Wonderland is a brilliant idea. Thank you I will try it when I have the time in the future.  
You are going to hate me when I say it took me a long time to gather lots of the furniture series. xD Ever since I gotten the game on June 10th. I have been connected with friends who like to catalog tons of items. I want the Catalog Maniac Gold Badge if possible.


----------



## juneau (Jan 19, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i love love love this, especially the spa! i never thought the minimalist furniture could look that good, to me it's kind of bland and boring... how wrong i was!
> 
> that's my fear as well, to be honest :c i should probably put up a sign in the entrance hall: "i'm not a hoarder, i'm a COLLECTOR. kthxbye"
> 
> i'd love to see your kitchen, even if it's just a wip-pic  i'm a sucker for kitchens.



Thanks!

I've just taken to displaying my "collector" stuff in the museum instead - I doubt many people actually check out other's museum displays, but I honestly can't incorporate them nicely into my house. 

And I'll definitely have my kitchen up soon - I'm having so much trouble with it! Scrapped the Sweets theme (just replaced all of it with custom white ranch furniture instead), I do love it but it doesn't really go with the kitchen-y stuff, like the kitchen island and fridge. :c I really wish they were customizable!


----------



## Dirty-Martini (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm really proud of my house exept for one room (the one on the right, i have no idea about how I can pimp it) My DA is
6000_3294_9066


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> aha I don't mind you stealing my idea ^_^ And I like a new thread - it's not dead so I can get more ideas!


thank you 



Yen Quest said:


> Thanks. I usually consider big items as the centerpiece of a room, particularly the main room since it has 4 doors around its walls. The side rooms wouldn't matter as much since it only has one entrance. It is also a habit of mine to decorate around the big items too, get some sort of symmetry in there.
> 
> I love my kitchen for that as well. I just needed something to block off the kitchen from the rest of the room, so I combine whatever set I came across (so long it falls under the same theme).
> 
> I'll thought of adding the popcorn/toy-machine. It has the kind of bold-red that is kinda off from the balloon's light red. Those items work better with my piano in the kitchen though (maybe I'll get some sort of circus theme going in another room). But your idea with the street pass balloons are great! I wish I knew about adding it before obliverated my town. I'm sloooowly working my way back to my old house, but I'll definitely remember your idea (once I get there). xD



i put my (remade) grand piano in the middle of my princess room on the first floor and it looks so pretty there <3 i'm really grateful for that idea. 

i think the sushi conveyor belt would fit into your kitchen as well. or the lazy susan table. (need to get my hand on one of those, dammit) you're probably right about the snack/popcorn machine fitting better into your kitchen - i just looked at their pictures on moridb.com and the red is really bright. i thought it'd be darker/paler. 

good luck on getting there  if i can help in any way, let me know. my catalog is quite big by now, as long as it's reorderable, we can work something out. 



gamzee said:


>



thank you <3 i like the idea of hiding the bed behind the room divider/screen. *steals idea* 



Dinomates said:


> I had Nana at some point and her room was a mix of mermaid,alpine and minimalist sets. Looked amazing.



ohh, that sounds interesting! are there any websites with pictures of villager's homes i could look at? 



TeeTee said:


> Ooo Alice in Wonderland is a brilliant idea. Thank you I will try it when I have the time in the future.
> You are going to hate me when I say it took me a long time to gather lots of the furniture series. xD Ever since I gotten the game on June 10th. I have been connected with friends who like to catalog tons of items. I want the Catalog Maniac Gold Badge if possible.



i love this book, it's been one of my favorites since i was a child and when i saw the card/weeding series, it immediately popped into my head.  

nah, no hate - just envy  my only irl friend who plays ac:nl has been kicked to the curb after going ham on my town, so i need to rely on the forums to find things - but i'm getting there, my wish list has been cut in half since i got here. really happy with how things are currently working out :>



Nerakil said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've just taken to displaying my "collector" stuff in the museum instead - I doubt many people actually check out other's museum displays, but I honestly can't incorporate them nicely into my house.
> 
> And I'll definitely have my kitchen up soon - I'm having so much trouble with it! Scrapped the Sweets theme (just replaced all of it with custom white ranch furniture instead), I do love it but it doesn't really go with the kitchen-y stuff, like the kitchen island and fridge. :c I really wish they were customizable!



i had stored most of my fairy tale-ish stuff in the museum before starting to build my second house as it didn't fit in with the theme of my first (spooky, creepy, twisted castle with a secret lab in the basement ) 
now i just have the things that i have for sale in there as they clutter my storage. and my clothes. oh, and the ice set, until i get the next room in my new house. but yeah. *coughs* that's basically it. 

as i said above, i'm trying to build a fairy bakery with the sweets set - thanks to the lovely donevor i finally have the set complete, i just lack space to put everything into the room. but i'm getting there  
hmmm... is the retro fridge customizable? uncustomized, it's green, maybe that fits in better. if you can put stuff on the kitchen island (never had it, never used it) just cover it in some cakes, grey goes basically with everything 



Dirty-Martini said:


> I'm really proud of my house exept for one room (the one on the right, i have no idea about how I can pimp it) My DA is
> 6000_3294_9066



thank you, will do


----------



## ros3quartz (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey! Nice idea thanks! I have enjoyed looking at all your answers so far! I WANT THAT CAPRICORN STATUE THINGY!
I have a fairy-tale house which is here.. http://violet-town.tumblr.com/post/73036324174/i-got-1-600-000-hha-points-today-for-my-fairy-tale and a Toy shop house which I haven't got photos of but it is in my dream town  

These are my three favourite rooms!


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'm too lazy to post pics of my two houses, so look in my sig for the dream code.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

ros3quartz said:


> Hey! Nice idea thanks! I have enjoyed looking at all your answers so far! I WANT THAT CAPRICORN STATUE THINGY!
> I have a fairy-tale house which is here.. http://violet-town.tumblr.com/post/73036324174/i-got-1-600-000-hha-points-today-for-my-fairy-tale and a Toy shop house which I haven't got photos of but it is in my dream town
> 
> These are my three favourite rooms!
> ...



YOU. LET ME HIRE YOU. LET ME HIRE YOU FOR INTERIOR DECORATION. BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOUR ****.



saehanfox said:


> Yeah, I'm too lazy to post pics of my two houses, so look in my sig for the dream code.



thank you <3 i'm about to head to bed (3am, hahahahahahahaha) so i'll visit it tomorrow


----------



## Cudon (Jan 19, 2014)

lilylily said:


> thank you
> ohh, that sounds interesting! are there any websites with pictures of villager's homes i could look at?


http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130621224731/animalcrossing/images/3/3f/Nana'shousenl.JPG
Animal crossing wikia has most villager houses :u


----------



## pinkx2 (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG Your houses are so cute ;3; I was so unoriginal and just slapped my favorite sets in each room, with the upper room being a rainbow throw up... I'll get some captures and I'll update here, but my house is far from being as nice as yours ;u; now I feel like redecorating.


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 20, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i put my (remade) grand piano in the middle of my princess room on the first floor and it looks so pretty there <3 i'm really grateful for that idea.
> 
> i think the sushi conveyor belt would fit into your kitchen as well. or the lazy susan table. (need to get my hand on one of those, dammit) you're probably right about the snack/popcorn machine fitting better into your kitchen - i just looked at their pictures on moridb.com and the red is really bright. i thought it'd be darker/paler.
> 
> good luck on getting there  if i can help in any way, let me know. my catalog is quite big by now, as long as it's reorderable, we can work something out.


 That actually sound very nice for the princess room, and you're welcome for the piano/center/etc idea. I was thinking of using the princess theme for another room of mine, and I decide to go against it since almost everyone as it. I'm more interested in making use of combinations of sets anyway.

And thank you for the offer. I'm going to be working on my own for them though, since that's how I like to play my game. Nothing against folks who trade things in general though (they help a player out, you know?). I just like to put in the effort and the sense of feeling (pride) when I come across it the legit way (excluding time travel since it's more of a catch-up phase).


----------



## lilylily (Jan 21, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130621224731/animalcrossing/images/3/3f/Nana'shousenl.JPG
> Animal crossing wikia has most villager houses :u



ohhh, thank you so much <3 that's a great help. 



pinkx2 said:


> OMG Your houses are so cute ;3; I was so unoriginal and just slapped my favorite sets in each room, with the upper room being a rainbow throw up... I'll get some captures and I'll update here, but my house is far from being as nice as yours ;u; now I feel like redecorating.



but rainbow vomit sounds nice  let's see! 



Yen Quest said:


> That actually sound very nice for the princess room, and you're welcome for the piano/center/etc idea. I was thinking of using the princess theme for another room of mine, and I decide to go against it since almost everyone as it. I'm more interested in making use of combinations of sets anyway.
> 
> And thank you for the offer. I'm going to be working on my own for them though, since that's how I like to play my game. Nothing against folks who trade things in general though (they help a player out, you know?). I just like to put in the effort and the sense of feeling (pride) when I come across it the legit way (excluding time travel since it's more of a catch-up phase).



it looks like it was made for it, to be honest. i put a lot of white/blue flowers in there, the baroque doll (? if it's called like that in english, i'm talking about the doll in the golden box with the blue dress), the snow globe, some food items and am currently trying to squeeze the bath tub in, as well  i just have to find a way to put the furniture in a way it forms a little "room" in the room, if you know what i mean.

i know exactly what you mean, don't worry :3 no offense taken. i really like to buy/sell/trade - to me, it's a great way to make some bells, help someone out with stuff they need and get my hands on some things that aren't available where i live (the japanese/korean/american dlcs, for example, or things from certain events like halloween or easter i wasn't able to get no matter how hard i tried)
but i completely understand players who don't want or need it themselves. i actually did the first three months when i was playing but then i kinda got the shopping-bug


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 21, 2014)

These are all the rooms in my house. Images in the spoiler.
Middle: Classical Room
Back: Mermaid Room
Left: Spooky Room
Right: Greenhouse
Bottom: Bathroom
Top: Caf? 



Spoiler: My House


----------



## Minties (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I made a HUGE post in the last thread, not much has changed since then haha.


----------

